# Special mare needs a very special home



## minimule (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been fostering a mare, trying to find her that special home for owners. They bought her from a friend and everyone thought she was pregnant, including the vets. She had a false pregnancy and has some fluid on her belly. She is blind in one eye and limited in her other. I've had her here for about a month and she is a super sweet girl and loves being around horses her size. She is cautious of course because of her lack of vision. These folks took wonderful care of her and she is up to date on everything and in good health weight wise. She does need her teeth floated and we've been trying to get an appointment with the vet to get that done.

The folks that own her had her at a stable that closed down and they had no place to keep her. The person they bought her from was trying to resell her but that would send her back to the auctions. I took her in until we can find her a home. They have now given me permission to give her to the right home at no charge. They just want what is best for her and for her to have a mini friend or two.

If any of you can help me place this sweetie I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 25, 2007)

minimule-

how tall is she? how old. ect? Also should I be talking with you about all the others up for adoption? I need to know ages, colors,sizes,ect. I might have a home for one or 2 maybe more. I just need all the info on everyone.

Christy

Pm me or email me with the info please.

CMHR MA State Coordinator


----------



## minimule (Jul 27, 2007)

I sent you a PM. She is about 8 yrs old and 36"-37" tall. She has been used for leadline in the past and did fine. She didn't care for cantering but did fine at a trot. She is a sweetheart and loves attention once she gets used to you and the routine.

I actually have someone in Montana interested in giving her a home. We just need to figure out a way to get her up there that isn't too expensive for anyone involved.


----------

